# Holster search help?



## teknoid

Does anyone know of a decent holster to fit a Bernadelli 60/80 .380? I'm sure custom is out, but are there any off the shelf that fit? I'm not even sure what this puppy is closest to in size. I'm thinking of just taking it to the local shop and searching by feel. It worked (sorta) with the FEG.


----------



## Mike Barham

Try holsters for the Walther PP (not the PPK).


----------



## Concealed45_1911

Have you tried gunbroker.com ? I went there to see what a Bernadelli was because i've never seen one, and there were alot of holster there for it. Dont know what style i didn't look. But the Bernadelli does look like a PP.


----------



## teknoid

Concealed45_1911 said:


> Have you tried gunbroker.com ? I went there to see what a Bernadelli was because i've never seen one, and there were alot of holster there for it. Dont know what style i didn't look. But the Bernadelli does look like a PP.


I looked there before. Only 1 for a model 60 comes up in a search, and the fit looks pretty iffy. Looks like Galco only has the Yaqui paddle for a PP. Slim pickings, looks like.


----------



## Mike Barham

teknoid said:


> Looks like Galco only has the Yaqui paddle for a PP. Slim pickings, looks like.


The Bernardelli is not a common pistol, unfortunately, and virtually no one carries a PP anymore.


----------



## kev74

I picked up a DeSantis (sorry Galco guys...) combination IWB/belt carry holster made for the Walther PPK for my Bernardelli Model 80. It fits perfectly, even with the Bernardelli's thumb rest on the left side grip. :smt023

The shape of the Bernardelli is almost spot on for the PPK.


----------



## teknoid

I did my "try 'em on for size" routine at the local shop, and got a surprise. The Fobus for a Sig 230/232 fit pretty darned well. It even locks in

BTW, Kev- Yours looks like the twin of mine. Right down to the wear marks.


----------



## kev74

I have a feeling someone carried mine _a lot_ before I got my hands on it. It does shoot nice though, and it couldn't be easier to strip down and clean.


----------



## teknoid

That's another thing. I don't have a manual, and can't find one. How do you remove the slide on these puppies?

Oh, I should have the Mags tomorrow. I'll let you know how they work out as soon as I get to the range (probably tomorrow also)


----------



## kev74

teknoid said:


> That's another thing. I don't have a manual, and can't find one. How do you remove the slide on these puppies?
> 
> Oh, I should have the Mags tomorrow. I'll let you know how they work out as soon as I get to the range (probably tomorrow also)


There is a take-down button just below the back of the slide on the left side. Push the button in while you pull the slide back and up at the same time. When the slide gets about half way back, you will feel it start to come up off the frame. At that point, just keep pulling it back and up untill you can slide it forward and off the barrel. If you take the spring off the barrel, one side is a bit smaller than the other. The smaller side goes over the barrel.

Be verry careful if you try to dissasemble either the firing pin or the hammer block safety. They can be a bit tricky to get together, and there are a few small parts that will want to become airborne when they come loose.

Here's a breakdown pic of the Model 80.


----------



## niadhf

teknoid said:


> I looked there before. Only 1 for a model 60 comes up in a search, and the fit looks pretty iffy. Looks like Galco only has the Yaqui paddle for a PP. Slim pickings, looks like.


Teknoid- i have a similar problem finding holsters for my FEG pa-63 (a bulgarian PP "clone", and my Makarov. The Makarov i have found some reasonably priced custom holster makers that will do. haven't bought yet (funds:smt022), but i will.

I did find, that the Galco SOB for a PPK works well for my pa-63. the barrel pokes out of the end a wee bit, but no hang ups on drawing or any other problems. With the "fit and try" system you mentioned, I also found it worked well in a fobus ppk holster or a sig um, 230?
Just some ideas


----------



## teknoid

niadhf said:


> Teknoid- i have a similar problem finding holsters for my FEG pa-63 (a bulgarian PP "clone", and my Makarov. The Makarov i have found some reasonably priced custom holster makers that will do. haven't bought yet (funds:smt022), but i will.
> 
> I did find, that the Galco SOB for a PPK works well for my pa-63. the barrel pokes out of the end a wee bit, but no hang ups on drawing or any other problems. With the "fit and try" system you mentioned, I also found it worked well in a fobus ppk holster or a sig um, 230?
> Just some ideas


That's good to know. I have a PA-63, too. I haven't carried it, since all I could find to fit it was an Uncle Mike's. That one is a truck gun, just because of the holster issue.


----------



## niadhf

teknoid said:


> That's good to know. I have a PA-63, too. I haven't carried it, since all I could find to fit it was an Uncle Mike's. That one is a truck gun, just because of the holster issue.


nice shooting gun aren't they? mine wears custom stocks from marschalko grips. i also have a bookmark somewhere of someone who lists the pa-63. also, if the are open bottom, most smc-380 should work too (galco lists my SOB as PPK, and FEG SMC380)
who knows, you may get lucky and kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## risoldi

teknoid said:


> Does anyone know of a decent holster to fit a Bernadelli 60/80 .380? I'm sure custom is out, but are there any off the shelf that fit? I'm not even sure what this puppy is closest to in size. I'm thinking of just taking it to the local shop and searching by feel. It worked (sorta) with the FEG.


You can purchase one from Galiti gun gear. I got one for my bernardelli 80/380 and it is inside waistband or out plus it has a pocket for an extra magazine. $25.00 Well worth it


----------

